# Discovered a new breed of rabbit!



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Dont know how it got into my house but look what I found!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its a cabbit!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its a cabbit!!!! :lol: :lol:


I shall breed it and make much monies!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I shall breed it and make much monies!


then you can bring me a real shetland pony, not just a shetland pony wannabe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

He is trying INCREDIBLY hard to be a Shetland Pony okay!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha that is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> He is trying INCREDIBLY hard to be a Shetland Pony okay!


its ok, hes cute enough to get away with not being a shetland pony :lol:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

What a stunning cat!! Wow!!


----------

